# Soil test now vs spring



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just wondering if there was any advantage or disadvantage of doing a soil test now vs spring? I was thinking of doing it now so that I could get any if the amendments I need and be ready for spring. I should mention that we've passed our first frost here in Toronto and top growth has slowed to a minimal.

The only thing I could think might be skewed would be N as I've been doing the fall blitz - but im new to all this so might be way off base. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you might need lime, right now is the best time of the year to apply it: late fall before the ground freezes. It can work its way into the soil over the winter with freezes and thaws. So a soil test would let you know if you need lime or if you should avoid it.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

A soil test can be done anytime the ground is not frozen. HOWEVER, you must wait at least 6 weeks after applying any fertilizers, lime or amendments. So if you have been doing the fall blitz within the last 6 weeks, you need to wait.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The fall blitz is just nitrogen. It's fine to do a soil test now.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> The fall blitz is just nitrogen. It's fine to do a soil test now.


OK.


----------

